# well, my life went to shit....Time to give van life a go



## Billy Cougar White (Feb 25, 2018)

The day after Valentines, my wife cheated on me in very malicious ways. So that ended our 6.5 year marriage. Now, unsure of what direction to take my life or what my plans are, I have decided it is time to do one of the ideas have always had....time to give van life a go. It will take me a few months to get everything happening. I havn't had work due to layoffs in 3 months, but I return to work tomorrow. I will need to work for a couple months just to get my drivers licence back, as I owe the insurence/driving licence place some money. After I get my licence back, my plan is to either buy an older campervan, or to just buy a cheap old cargo van and build it into a live in setup myself. Any tips from people who have done this recently, especially in Canada? cheers!


----------



## MilkaNoobie (Feb 25, 2018)

May I suggest getting paid to live in a van?? I drive a 2017 promaster around America delivering 1 to 3 pallets of what ever they tell me to haul... it's called Expediting and they typically provide the van unless you want to be a owner op


----------



## Tude (Feb 25, 2018)

Hey @Billy Cougar White so sorry to hear of what is going on but it does sound like you have a SOUND plan - I wish you well - and do keep us up to date on what is going on and where you plan on heading - of course one place should be the slabs in october for the jamboree


----------



## Billy Cougar White (Feb 25, 2018)

Tude said:


> Hey @Billy Cougar White so sorry to hear of what is going on but it does sound like you have a SOUND plan - I wish you well - and do keep us up to date on what is going on and where you plan on heading - of course one place should be the slabs in october for the jamboree


I have always wanted to come to the slabs. I gotta get my passport soon so I can get into the states


----------



## Matt Derrick (Feb 26, 2018)

i'd recommend www.cheaprvliving.com if you're going to be living in a vehicle, there's a ton of really great resources there!


----------



## Sameer (Feb 26, 2018)

There are many resources on this site you can use. Many people on squat the planet will be very helpful.

Freedom will give you a better life and peace and happiness is my wish for you!


----------



## Deleted member 19100 (Feb 26, 2018)

Stay strong mate! I'm glad you're directing your energy toward travelling and van life. And like other people said, you'll be happy you did  

I don't plan on doing the same setup as you, but I think it's worth mentioning just so you have an idea how minimal a person can really go. I have a 2 door 98' Jeep TJ which I'll be removing the passenger seat, levelling out that space with plywood and using that space as a bed. I've made curtains from a spare sheet and window insulation from Reflectix. Plan on a Fit4less membership for showers. Working small jobs from Kijiji/Craigslist for gas money and insurance till I make it to the West coast. I'll stay put in BC for a while doing fruit picking. 

Best of luck!


----------



## Billy Cougar White (Feb 26, 2018)

Dontaskme said:


> Stay strong mate! I'm glad you're directing your energy toward travelling and van life. And like other people said, you'll be happy you did
> 
> I don't plan on doing the same setup as you, but I think it's worth mentioning just so you have an idea how minimal a person can really go. I have a 2 door 98' Jeep TJ which I'll be removing the passenger seat, levelling out that space with plywood and using that space as a bed. I've made curtains from a spare sheet and window insulation from Reflectix. Plan on a Fit4less membership for showers. Working small jobs from Kijiji/Craigslist for gas money and insurance till I make it to the West coast. I'll stay put in BC for a while doing fruit picking.
> 
> Best of luck!


Look me up when you come to BC, I'm on vancouver Island. if you toke we can blaze a few.


----------



## Object (Feb 26, 2018)

Get ready for the ride!


----------



## Hobo Mud (Feb 26, 2018)

Some of the best journeys and adventures unfold due to trial and tribulation. Stay focused, positive and stay the course because you never no what is just around the next corner. I wish you well friend. Safe travels.


----------



## Sameer (Feb 27, 2018)

The southwest and the Southern deserts of Arizona and California are wonderful places to live squatting on public land.. Just remember when you are traveling that less is better than more.
You really only need a few essentials! Keep things simple and live in the most beautiful places! Be social and friendly. Hook up with a couple of compatible people and form your own tribe...


----------



## FromNowhere (Feb 28, 2018)

Billy Cougar White said:


> The day after Valentines, my wife cheated on me in very malicious ways. So that ended our 6.5 year marriage. Now, unsure of what direction to take my life or what my plans are, I have decided it is time to do one of the ideas have always had....time to give van life a go. It will take me a few months to get everything happening. I havn't had work due to layoffs in 3 months, but I return to work tomorrow. I will need to work for a couple months just to get my drivers licence back, as I owe the insurence/driving licence place some money. After I get my licence back, my plan is to either buy an older campervan, or to just buy a cheap old cargo van and build it into a live in setup myself. Any tips from people who have done this recently, especially in Canada? cheers!


Your sense for adventure will lead you out of the darkness my friend! What an exciting journey you are about to embark upon! Congratulations! One of the best resources I know for van dwelling (besides StP) is Reddit/r/vandwellers and CheapRVLiving.com is great as well.


----------



## Kevin Stephens (Mar 4, 2018)

MilkaNoobie said:


> May I suggest getting paid to live in a van?? I drive a 2017 promaster around America delivering 1 to 3 pallets of what ever they tell me to haul... it's called Expediting and they typically provide the van unless you want to be a owner op



is your company hiring? I have a valid dl and ss cd with no felonies and am over 21


----------



## MilkaNoobie (Mar 4, 2018)

Kevin Stephens said:


> is your company hiring? I have a valid dl and ss cd with no felonies and am over 21



No drugs no alcohol and I can help you out if you live in America


----------



## Kevin Stephens (Mar 4, 2018)

MilkaNoobie said:


> No drugs no alcohol and I can help you out if you live in America


i live in lafayette lousiana, i dont drink and i can pass a drug test. i will hitch to your location if need be


----------



## MilkaNoobie (Mar 4, 2018)

Kevin Stephens said:


> i live in lafayette lousiana, i dont drink and i can pass a drug test. i will hitch to your location if need be


----------



## MilkaNoobie (Mar 4, 2018)

If your serious and don't mind driving 1 month and then 7 days off feel free to contact them and ask questions .... Facebook group "transportation life wheels wings rudders" will also be able to help you with any questions


----------



## Kevin Stephens (Mar 4, 2018)

i am and i will, thank you. i will call tomorow. The name on the card is a little fuzzy. who should i ask for?


----------



## Kevin Stephens (Mar 4, 2018)

Kevin Stephens said:


> i am and i will, thank you. i will call tomorow. The name on the card is a little fuzzy. who should i ask for?


 i looked up the van you drive and would be interested in driving something like that as opposed to a cdl required vechile. do you drive local or cross country? also i can pass a ua (havent blazed up in about a year) but probably not a hair folicle test. i know that's a lot questions but i take this seriously and just want to be sure that im the right fit for the job. thanks for taking the time to converse


----------



## MilkaNoobie (Mar 4, 2018)

Kevin Stephens said:


> i am and i will, thank you. i will call tomorow. The name on the card is a little fuzzy. who should i ask for?


That's my card but i'm not a recruiter just a driver... i suggest joining that Facebook group and ask questions


----------

